# He ate an emery board!



## Marleysmommy (Dec 9, 2013)

So my sweet Marley was found chewing on a cardboard emery board tonight. He ate about 1/4th of it. Will he be ok? Temperament is fine. Super worried


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Are you sure he ate it or chewed it up into little pieces. Either way, I'm sure he'll be fine. Mischievous little buggers. Lol


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Either he'll vomit it up, or pass it through!~!! Not to worry about it.


----------

